# Choices, decisions and then some!



## sabretalon (Jun 2, 2017)

Hello all, I thought I had posted before but my profile says not?

Anyway, on to the main thing.

I have a budget that is fairly fluid (yeah I went there!) I don't want to be spending more than £2k and as far as my wife is concerned there is a zero missing off that!

If it was just for me then I really would be looking at the likes of ECM or Rocket. I like the idea of more control. Also, I would only be having black coffee at various size and strength. So steam not really needed for milk etc but option for hot water top up for americanos would be good. However, I do have to think of others.

So I am torn between getting a dual boiler ECM machine or a bean to cup.

The bean to cup option would have to be able to cope with doing more than one drink without having to wait for the water to come back up to temp.

The majority of the time it would be for drinks for me and the wife with the odd times when we have people round. So I guess having the option to deal with milk would be ok for the others.

I guess it is a little bit of the holy grail search?

What recommendations are there for something that is simple enough to use, looks good on the worktop, does not exceed the £2k and the most important part, make great coffee.

Everytime I think I have found one I see half a dozen other options. I don't want to name the ones I have looked at so I don't get in the way of recommendations.

So if you had reasonable budget and need to make mainly black coffee but need the option for milk options as well and for it to be simple enough to use. What would you choose?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Does your 2k include a grinder . It's impossible and i mean impossible , to make decent espresso without one . Your shiny machine and no grinder = sad face coffee for all.

Are you going to be the only one making the drinks ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Bean to cup = convenient , anyone can use ( ish )

Might be worth looking at a Sage Oracle too ( half way house )

Machine and grinder = need some skills, some scales , its not just push a button and you need a grinder, tamper, baskets etc etc etc


----------



## sabretalon (Jun 2, 2017)

I work away depending on the project I am on. Some projects I work at home. So I am looking at options for anyone to use.

I am sort of standing on the B2C side so it becomes a simple press of button option for others. However, I have not seen many that could potentially cope with making 5 or 6 cups straight after each other, without going for something I normally see at the hotels I frequent. Although this is only going to be used in that capacity once or twice a month.

If I was looking at none B2C then I would be looking at a grinder as an additional item and not part of the original £2k for the machine. Then probably a £500-£800 range for grinder.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Look at the sage oracle

https://www.johnlewis.com/sage-by-heston-blumenthal-the-oracle-espresso-coffee-machine-silver/p1627323?sku=233712798&s_kwcid=2dx92700024310125084&tmad=c&tmcampid=2&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI0-rr1K2E1gIVKjPTCh0fQwZaEAYYASABEgKUzfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Unless your partner is gonna use scales and weigh in and out for then your 2k plus is gonna be wasted on some nice chrome sitting in a corner ...

Oracle will come with white gloves training to get it set up for you .


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

The Oracle is currently at a very good price point but do a price comparison for best deal.


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

Agree with all of the above. Sounds like Breville might be the way to go for you. I believe they are about to hit the market with some very fancy stuff, i.e. a lot more touch screeny. Or as above you might get the older models at a great price.

A very respected member of the specialty coffee scene one Chris Baca has been raving about Breville both in his last Cat and Cloud podcast and video diary. Obvs they have been wined and dined but he wouldn't risk his own rep pimping crap products.











https://catandcloud.com/pages/podcast


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mcrmfc said:


> Agree with all of the above. Sounds like Breville might be the way to go for you. I believe they are about to hit the market with some very fancy stuff, i.e. a lot more touch screeny. Or as above you might get the older models at a great price.
> 
> A very respected member of the specialty coffee scene one Chris Baca has been raving about Breville both in his last Cat and Cloud podcast and video diary. Obvs they have been wined and dined but he wouldn't risk his own rep pimping crap products.


It's sage in the UK.

I'd avoid the touch screen version for now. Original oracle is cheaper and less to go wrong


----------



## sabretalon (Jun 2, 2017)

Te Oracle is one I sort of looked at as I thought it gave the best of both worlds. It looks like John Lewis have a good deal on with £400 off at the moment.

I would also consider a grinder so I can keep all day beans in the hopper and then grind another type for once a day specials.


----------

